# Mauer signed



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

MINNEAPOLIS - AL MVP Joe Mauer has agreed to an eight-year, $184 million contract extension to stay with the Minnesota Twins.

The deal announced Sunday covers the 2011-2018 seasons and includes a full no-trade clause. It's the culmination of a monthslong negotiation between the Twins and their hometown star.

Mauer has won three AL batting titles and an MVP award. He is considered one of the best defensive catchers in the game. Last year he hit .365 with 28 home runs and 96 RBIs to help the Twins win the AL Central division.

The St. Paul native was the No. 1 overall pick by the Twins in 2001.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Twins Fans, celebrate. You have a good dude here. Big money, but he could have went after far more...

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/news/story?id=5016230


----------



## ben10 (Feb 22, 2010)

He makes more in two innings than i mkae in a year. :shake:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Yea, that does suck... But he does something you can't... I don't think they should get paid what they do, but I def think they deserve some bookoo bucks...


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> Yea, that does suck... But he does something you can't... I don't think they should get paid what they do, but I def think they deserve some bookoo bucks...


For playing a game? Yeah I guess since he can hit a baseball better then some brain surgoen he should be making more! :roll:

The problem with society today is we pay athletes, movie stars, performers, etc. way more then we pay real heroes like doctors, fire fighters, police men. But I guess as long as people are still willing to pay for tickets and overpriced stadium food that'll never change!


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> For playing a game? Yeah I guess since he can hit a baseball better then some brain surgoen he should be making more!
> 
> The problem with society today is we pay athletes, movie stars, performers, etc. way more then we pay real heroes like doctors, fire fighters, police men. But I guess as long as people are still willing to pay for tickets and overpriced stadium food that'll never change!


capitalism is a crazy thing


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Heck he is probably underpaid. Look at some of these annual salaries of celebrities listed in yesterday's paper....none of them can hit a 95 mph fastball like Mauer.

Taylor Swift
country singer
$17.2 Mil

Jay Leno
talk show host
$32 mil

Ellen DeGeneres
talk show host
$35 mil

James Cameron
movie director
$50 mil

Kristen Stewart
Actress
$16 mil

Lindsey Vonn
Skier
$3 mil

Johnny Depp
Actor
$25 mil

Kanye West
Rapper
$25 mil

Glenn Beck
Talk show host
$ 23 mil


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Well here's the difference huntn... Joe can go learn to be a brain surgeon, I would bet. Not everyone can, but most of the time, it is that they do not have the dedication nor desire to be one. I guarantee you that brain surgeon can not hit .360 every year and win MVP awards. These players bring a lot of joy to fans everywhere, including me. I love baseball, god do I wish I could do it. I'd be happy making 100k, if I could just get to play everyday and get paid for it... So since these players are elitists, one in a 100k you can say, I think they deserve a lot more money than your average person. Especially when the money is there. Because yes, I will continue to go to games, and I will continue to buy apparel. Basbeball is still the cheapest major sporting event you can attend.

Like I said, I don't agree w/ these 20+ numbers every year, but I can see them making good money. Especially when like Ken stated, there are other morons making more than them. Believe it or not, Baseball players put a lot of hours in every year...


----------

